# Can you actually believe William Shatner  is 90 years old ?



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

Have a look.. he must be the youngest looking and acting 90 year old in history...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2021)

I have enough trouble believing My Age Holly!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 28, 2021)

Expedia


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2021)

_“What a long strange trip it's been.” _- Jerry Garcia


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Apr 28, 2021)

He’s still charming.


----------



## Ceege (Apr 28, 2021)

He was born in 1931 and he's had an impressive career.....plus 4 wives.
https://www.nndb.com/people/632/000022566/


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)

Yikes.
I was never a Trekkie, but seeing him elsewhere, I think he's a very funny guy!


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 28, 2021)

He'll never be 90 in my eyes.


----------



## LSWOTE (Apr 29, 2021)

He has not only been blessed with picking his parents well, but he has found successful ways to remain active and while his iconic status has caused his ego to be a bit oversized, he hasn't let his pride get in the way of being willing to try anything to stay relevant.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 29, 2021)

Not quite 90, he's 88 in September, David McCallum has hardly ever been off our screens. Perhaps William Shatner's age comes as a surprise because he's out of the limelight for a while.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 29, 2021)

William Shatner to preserve his life through AI​




Correct me if I am wrong, but haven't many people been doing this throughout time, writing these goodbye messages to their loved one's. Then we used film (with voice)when it was sold to the public LONG ago?


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm half way between 60 and 90, but have no desire to make it that far.  God Bless Mr Shatner.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 162390
> Not quite 90, he's 88 in September, David McCallum has hardly ever been off our screens. Perhaps William Shatner's age comes as a surprise because he's out of the limelight for a while.


I haven't seen David MCCallum in anything for Donkeys' years..and looking at that picture he definitle ylooks in  his 80's...


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 29, 2021)

He's on an American program called NCIS, his character is that of a coroner, a Doctor Mallard. It's a program that just goes on forever, my wife is hooked on it. At least it's not Coronation Street.


----------



## timoc (Apr 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Have a look.. he must be the youngest looking and acting 90 year old in history...


I agree, Holly, and I think he's outlived all the Klingons too.


----------



## LSWOTE (Apr 29, 2021)

timoc said:


> I agree, Holly, and I think he's outlived all the Klingons too.


He even outlived a Vulcan he was older than.  (Leonard Nimoy who played Mr. Spock on Star Trek was 4 days younger than him and died about 6 years ago.)


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 29, 2021)

Can you actually believe William Shatner is 90 years old ?​
Not really
Thought he was dead

Not a trekkie or Shatner fan but;

Saw him in an old Twilight Zone, and a Hitchcock creation

Yes, he's aged well
​


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> He's on an American program called NCIS, his character is that of a coroner, a Doctor Mallard. It's a program that just goes on forever, my wife is hooked on it. At least it's not Coronation Street.


Never heard of the first... and I dodn't think I've watched Coronation street since Hilda Ogden was in it...


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 29, 2021)

LSWOTE said:


> He has not only been blessed with picking his parents well, but he has found successful ways to remain active and while his iconic status has caused his ego to be a bit oversized, he hasn't let his pride get in the way of being willing to try* anything to stay relevant*.


Or just to have fun.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 29, 2021)

I am wondering if it was the beaming Scotty did???


----------



## LSWOTE (Apr 29, 2021)

Lakeland living said:


> I am wondering if it was the beaming Scotty did???


Speaking of Scotty.  Here is me and my first wife with "Scotty" back in 1991.


----------



## Victor (May 3, 2021)

I still watch the reruns of star trek. The actor who played Chekhov and scott both said that he had to have the camera on him and stole scenes. Scotty did not like him.  I met Chekhov character at a store


----------



## Fyrefox (May 4, 2021)

His hosting of a number of paranormal shows such as the UnXplained always makes them memorable.  William Shatner has also written some surprisingly good science fiction!  "The Shat" is where it's at...


----------



## Lewkat (May 4, 2021)

He's 2 years older than I.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 4, 2021)

He should do anti-wrinkle commercials instead of 25 year old women claiming to be over 60.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)

I had no idea he turned 90...boy does time fly!


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 6, 2021)

Major fan of the original Star Trek w/ Captain James T. Kirk of the USS Enterprise.....and have watched everything else he's been in since that time.

Such charisma and talent.


----------



## Shero (Sep 25, 2021)

William Shatner is going into space in Jeff Bezos' Blue Origin rocket Shatner (90 years) will be the oldest person to be launched into space in the New Shepard rocket for a 15-minute suborbital spaceflight scheduled for next month.
Not a Star Trek fan, but I like a plucky and charming 90 yr old !


----------



## terry123 (Sep 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> He's on an American program called NCIS, his character is that of a coroner, a Doctor Mallard. It's a program that just goes on forever, my wife is hooked on it. At least it's not Coronation Street.


Love him in that show. I am hooked on it too!


----------



## Ceege (Sep 25, 2021)

Shatner's_ Twilight Zone_ was unforgettable:

Shatner v The Gremlin -- Two Minute Twilight Zone Project --  Nightmare ... 



 via @YouTube


----------

